# T-shirt and Phone Sublimation colour management



## Manish (Mar 10, 2015)

We are new to Sublimation of T-shirts and Mobile cover.

The problem is sublimation of 2d mobile cover which has an Aluminium sheet on which sublimation is done.

The principle behind the tshirt and mobile sublimation is moreover same.

Unfortunaltely, the colour obtained after the sublimation on the Aluminium sheet for mobile cover differ very much from that shown in print or in monitor.

I don't know much about ICC profile and printer settings, as i am new to this field.

Printer is Epson L800
Ink is of Inktec
Sublimation Paper is of Fantac
Mobile cover is supplied by a local Vendor and is not of any brand.

It would be great if anyone can help through this.

Mobile cover and its Aluminium insert is shown below

Thanks in Advance


Link for 2d mobile covers

https://www.google.co.in/search?q=2...u4uATD0IGQCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I to am new to sublimation, and will not claim to know everything about sublimation printing. With that being said, it is my understanding that you do need and ICC profile for your ink and your printer. As I have been told, your printed file will not look like it will once it has been pressed onto their respective products. That I have found is the hardest part of sublimation. I have tried to press some dog tags, and either all tags are not created equal, or there is some definite hit and miss with sublimation printing. Which unfortunately will start to cost a lot in lost products due to trial and error. I am using an Epson Artisan 1430 with Cobra ink and a CIS system from Cobra. I have installed the ICC profiles provided by Cobra, and I will suggest you contact your ink manufacturer for the proper files. It is not hard to install, but apparently they are needed to make things work someone close to what you want. Good luck and Aloha


----------



## ronroxchariz (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello... I'm sublimating materials for almost 7 years.. and in every material, i have encountered different problems. Whats the color of your aluminum casing? In my observation, color shades of the material makes a difference in print out quality. It is also difficult to apply the " what you see in the monitor is what you get". I have 3 different monitor brand, opened the same file but each monitor has different output.. Also, there are some materials that needs more temperature or more heating time to achieve the color. Brand of ink and paper also makes a difference is sublimation process..


----------

